# Sospetto tradimento per SMS ...



## ros (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?


----------



## feather (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Insomma che fareste?


La guarderei negli occhi e cercherei di capire se è innamorata di me o no.
Cosa abbia fatto o non fatto con l'altro sarebbe quasi irrilevante, forse fastidioso, ma non importante.
L'unica cosa che vorrei sapere è se è innamorata di me o no.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?


Tu cosa vorresti fare ... Quale sarebbe la prima  scelta che faresti seguendo il tuo impulso:  restare ad osservare come si evolve la situazione o vuoi chiederle di evitare la frequentazione con il collega , quindi un eventuale trasferimento? Prima analizza bene cosa vorresti tu  è parlane con lei. Devi riacquistare una fiducia ora incrinata ( per ovvi motivi) solo con il dialogo con lei potrai ri acquisirà ma devi esser prima chiaro con te stesso, inutile dirle resta pure nel tuo luogo di lavoro attuale e poi macerarti dai dubbi, creeresti ulteriori danni a te e al vostro rapporto. Ciao benvenuto....ps se ci hai già. Letti sai che qui qualche volta si è molto "schietti e crudi" nel giudizi e nei consigli quindi non ti intimorire diciamo che talvolta vengono applicate cure schock :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti *ieri sera* ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). *Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede*. Che l*ei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio*. Insomma che fareste?


Benvenuto
sul primo neretto mantieni la calma (lo sappiamo tutti che è difficile ma provaci ... e occhio alle cavolate che ti frullano in testa)
sul secondo neretto .... :risata: ... solite cose
sul terzo come sopra
Il benvenuto non sarà il massimo ma sono nella tua stessa situazione .... forse pure peggio quindi CORAGGIO


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?


credo dipenda anche molto da come ti conosce tua moglie..
anche a me capita di scherzare innocentemente con i colleghi via messaggi (non ci scriviamo pero' oggi voevo stare con te...questo no.)
capitano anche messaggi pesanti.....dipende, io sono pulita mai tradito in vita mia e non ne senti pirprio il bisogno.....ma cancello tutto anche io....conosco lui e so quanto e' geloso, quanto non capirebbe.....quanto in quel momento della scoperta l unico messaggio che arriverebbe al suo cervello e': mi sta tradendo.....
non so....dicci qualcosa in piu sul rapporto tra te e tua moglie.....non so, crisi, non crisi, passione....
e anche se non vuoi dirlo, tu lo sai.....conosci tua moglie.....sai gia se ti puoi rifidare oppure no.....sulla base del vostro rapporto che dura 12 anni...

benvenuto!


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scusa ma io ai giochini con tutti i.cilleghi con smsnon crrdo proprio.

Fino a quando ti dice che si ridr e si scherza si. Tutti pero' finisce in ufficio.

Quando gia' ci si manda msg si va oltre la simpatia.

Anche ci fosse stato altro negherebbe anche sotto torturs.

A letto come ti e' sembrata? Come sempre o diversa?

Osservala.

Gia' il fatto di essere disposta ad un trasferimento e' strano. . Se e' solo un collega qualunque perche'?
Benvenuto controvoglia nel forum. Auguri.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?



E' molto difficile risponderti, la soggettività gioca un ruolo fondamentale a volte. Io ho preferito combattere ad armi pari e ho perso la battaglia subendo nella coppia un tradimento e un dolore enorme. Quindi sta a te muoverti e decidere che strada prendere. 

Però mi permetto di spendere due parole su situazioni che si creano nella società e nel modo di scherzare che offende il partner che guarda caso non è presente quando si scherza in determinate maniere; una volta chiarito e preso delle decisioni gli scherzi e le battute devono terminare all'istante..! perchè un conto è che la vita fila liscia e tranquilla un conto è prendere atto di situazioni che sono seriamente offensive per il partner non presente ad un certo tipo di scherzo o battute che meriterebbero un bel pugno nello stomaco.


----------



## viola di mare (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?



io francamente sti giochi proprio non li capisco cioè che senso ha che tu ti metti a scherzare in questo modo? e poi è proprio necessario farlo anche quando dal lavoro te ne sei andata?

comunque io ci parlerei, le chiederei di smetterla con questi messaggini e monitorerei un pò la situazione, magari non ha fatto assolutamente nulla, però mi impunterei perchè questi giochetti finiscano.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' molto difficile risponderti, la soggettività gioca un ruolo fondamentale a volte. Io ho preferito combattere ad armi pari e ho perso la battaglia subendo nella coppia un tradimento e un dolore enorme. Quindi sta a te muoverti e decidere che strada prendere.
> 
> Però mi permetto di spendere due parole su situazioni che si creano nella società e nel modo di scherzare che offende il partner che guarda caso non è presente quando si scherza in determinate maniere; una volta chiarito e preso delle decisioni gli scherzi e le battute devono terminare all'istante..! perchè un conto è che la vita fila liscia e tranquilla un conto è prendere atto di situazioni che sono seriamente offensive per il partner non presente ad un certo tipo di scherzo o battute che meriterebbero un bel pugno nello stomaco.


dipende. da quanto conosci i colleghi.....come li conosci, che rapoporto hai con loro,....
io un certo tipo di scherzi e battute li scambio solo con un collega uomo e una donna perche li conosco da 4 anni, siamo tanto amici, sono entrambi sposati con figli e non abbiamo interesse l uno per le altre e/o viceversa.
e' un gioco....ci puo stare se resta nei confini del gioco.....

sul fatto del trasferimento @disincantata...
si e' vero suona strano.....addirittura cambiare sede....basterebbe troncare il gioco....
il punto e' che devi anche vedere come ha reagito lui.....
ma sicuro non e' il suo caso, pero pensa un uomo che invece si inalbera a bestia e praticamente di induce a dire: ok, cambio sede se ti stare piu tranquillo....
purtroppo mancano troppi particolari......

comunque si e' tutto soggettivo......
il mio compagno per esempio sa che scherzo con quel collega e quella collega in particolare, li conosce anche, sono venuti a cena da noi, con la moglie eil marito....se per dirla tutta in ufficio manco ci caghiamo.....
certo, non e' che gli faccio leggere i messaggi.....
ma sinceramente qual 'e' la differenza tra lo scambio di messaggi innocenti li o qui nel forum?
si scherza provocatoriamente anche qui.....eppure nessuno si sente in colpa.....
o sbaglio?


----------



## viola di mare (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dipende. da quanto conosci i colleghi.....come li conosci, che rapoporto hai con loro,....
> io un certo tipo di scherzi e battute li scambio solo con un collega uomo e una donna perche li conosco da 4 anni, siamo tanto amici, sono entrambi sposati con figli e non abbiamo interesse l uno per le altre e/o viceversa.
> e' un gioco....ci puo stare se resta nei confini del gioco.....
> 
> ...



quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dipende. da quanto conosci i colleghi.....come li conosci, che rapoporto hai con loro,....
> io un certo tipo di scherzi e battute li scambio solo con un collega uomo e una donna perche li conosco da 4 anni, siamo tanto amici, sono entrambi sposati con figli e non abbiamo interesse l uno per le altre e/o viceversa.
> e' un gioco....ci puo stare se resta nei confini del gioco.....
> 
> ...


Ah bhe lo dici a me che ho un figlio che sta per nascere e una moglie che amo? Credo che nello scherzare anche pesantemente la mia interlocutrice conosca bene chi io sia e per quale motivo io scherzi. Su di me non vedo nessun'ombra di dubbio.


PS. mi conosco troppo bene, e troppo bene conosco la vita a tal punto da evitare inutili scherzi per passare direttamente a dove voglio arrivare, e fregandomene di apparire presuntuoso quello che voglio lo prendo, e le vita me ne ha dato ampia dimostrazione. Elloso la presunzione è forte e scriverlo non fa risultare una bella persona, ma c'è anche chi se ne frega dell'apparire o voler indorare una pillola falsa.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah bhe lo dici a me che ho un figlio che sta per nascere e una moglie che amo? Credo che nello scherzare anche pesantemente la mia interlocutrice conosca bene chi io sia e per quale motivo io scherzi. Su di me non vedo nessun'ombra di dubbio.


Nessuna ombra su di te....qui scherziamo tutti....non era riferito a te.....
mi ci tiro pure io in mezzo...
e pensa.....scherzaimo tutti cosi, senza conoscerci...senza sapere se dall altra parte viene interpretato bene.....
quindi non vedo perche non possa essere cosi anche nella realta coi colleghi...
non sto giustificando nel lei ne nessuno.....
parlo di questo tipo di scambi di battute  e scherzi......restano nei confini dello scherzo....sono innocui.....


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Nessuna ombra su di te....qui scherziamo tutti....non era riferito a te.....
> mi ci tiro pure io in mezzo...
> e pensa.....scherzaimo tutti cosi, senza conoscerci...senza sapere se dall altra parte viene interpretato bene.....
> quindi non vedo perche non possa essere cosi anche nella realta coi colleghi...
> ...



Ma so figliolosa mia che non ti riferivi a me.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quoto.


bella bambolona....!!!! come stai? 
ti mando tanti abbracci e baci e cheche' se ne dica, io l emoticon dell abbraccio continuo a non trovarlo!"
Oh!


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma so figliolosa mia che non ti riferivi a me.


anche perche tu sei uno di quelli che scherza molto piu pacatamente rispetto ad altri....che per acrita scherzano sempre, ma alcune battute sconfinano.....sempre innocentemente pero.///


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?



Suggersci alla moglie l'acquisto di 1 sim segreta.Nn sai qto sia utile.........


----------



## ros (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Descrivo un pò meglio*

Credo che fino a poco fa il nostro rapporto possa essere definito una vera storia d'amore. Pensate che per esempio a causa di suoi problemi nostro figlio lo abbiamo concepito attraverso una FIVET (procreazione medicalmente assistita) e per chi ci è passato sa che per la coppia, ma soprattutto per la donna è una tortura (bombardamenti di ormoni, ...). Mai una discussione che durasse da più di 2 giorni. Certo lei il suo caratterino l'ha sempre avuto, quindi in quel senso non ho notato particolari cambiamenti, se non un pò di stress che però può essere dovuto anche alla vita, Asilo, Lavoro, Casa. In più con noi vive anche un suo figlio di 19 anni avuto da una precedente relazione, al quale ho fatto praticamente da padre. Sessualmente, dopo i primi anni in cui non vivevamo insieme e la cosa era molto focosa, la cosa si è stabilizzata, ad una volta a settimana più o meno, considerando anche che spesso nostro figlio dorme a letto con noi. Sul fatto del trasferimento lo ha detto nel contesto che era disposta a tutto pur di recuperare la mia fiducia, quindi se non riesco a convivere con il pensiero che lui sia là con lei, è disposta anche a quello.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

che posto di lavoro è?

solo così. perché non do così facilmente il mio numero di cellulare. 
cioè, è normale, che lei sia reperibile da questo compagno di lavoro anche sul cellulare?

solo così ... 

poi per il resto, parlerei con lei. parto da me. 
tu hai chiesto e lei ti ha spiegato. in fin dei conti ora sai. 
potresti dirle, che ti da fastidio e forse anche spiegarle bene il perché.
e lei, che ti spieghi il perché lo ha tenuto nascosto: cancellando i messaggini ... 
cioè, perché ha paura di te? perché allora sa, che ti da fastidio ... e perché lo fa, allora? 

questo fatto, mi rattristerebbe. è un segno, di poca fiducia e dialogo ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Credo che fino a poco fa il nostro rapporto possa essere definito una vera storia d'amore. Pensate che per esempio a causa di suoi problemi nostro figlio lo abbiamo concepito attraverso una FIVET (procreazione medicalmente assistita) e per chi ci è passato sa che per la coppia, ma soprattutto per la donna è una tortura (bombardamenti di ormoni, ...). Mai una discussione che durasse da più di 2 giorni. Certo lei il suo caratterino l'ha sempre avuto, quindi in quel senso non ho notato particolari cambiamenti, se non un pò di stress che però può essere dovuto anche alla vita, Asilo, Lavoro, Casa. In più con noi vive anche un suo figlio di 19 anni avuto da una precedente relazione, al quale ho fatto praticamente da padre. Sessualmente, dopo i primi anni in cui non vivevamo insieme e la cosa era molto focosa, la cosa si è stabilizzata, ad una volta a settimana più o meno, considerando anche che spesso nostro figlio dorme a letto con noi. Sul fatto del trasferimento lo ha detto nel contesto che era disposta a tutto pur di recuperare la mia fiducia, quindi se non riesco a convivere con il pensiero che lui sia là con lei, è disposta anche a quello.


va bene, ma se a detta sua e' solo un amico.....perche trasferirsi....
io mi insospettirei di piu cosi....
io stessa gli dire: come? hai detto che e' solo un amico....un collega......addirittura trasferirsi?
a meno che tu non abbi sfuriato alla grande, lei si e' come dire intimorita e ha detto quel che ha detto....
obiettivamente.....quanta fiducia pensi di aver perso a causa di questa sciocchezza (perche fino a prova contraria e' una sciocchezza...)?
quanta fiducia lei pensa di dover recuperare?


----------



## ros (31 Ottobre 2013)

Il lavoro è una mensa universitaria, lei fa la pizzettara e lui lo chef.


----------



## ros (31 Ottobre 2013)

Aggiungo solo per completezza, che lei passa tantissimo tempo al telefono e scambia sms anche con molte altre colleghe anche dopo il lavoro. Non so. sono confuso.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Aggiungo solo per completezza, che lei passa tantissimo tempo al telefono e scambia sms anche con molte altre colleghe anche dopo il lavoro. Non so. sono confuso.


NON HAI MOLTE OPZIONI.....
a mio parere ci sono troppi pochi elementi per sospettare un tradimento, ma poi si sa.....il sesto senso.....
se tu non sei tranquillo evidentemente qualcosa che ti turba c'e'.
per me hai 2 opzioni: la prima se non ti fidi e non riesci a stripparti (scusa e' per dire l opposto di intripparsi) da questa cosa, pedinala e vedi.....manda qualcuno che lei non consoce e fatti dire in che atteggiamenti e' con lo chef durante le ore....
altrimenti, fidati, e basta. la conosci, e' tua moglie dopotutto.....immagino tu sappia fino a che punto puoi lasciarla andare.....
una donna come un uomo e' un singolo prima di essere parte della coppia.....prima di intentyo non precedentemente alla relazione, intendo in primis.
ognuno deve anche vivere la propria vita e fare il proprio percorso.....
tu sai quanto puoi lasciarla fare (perche si sa fermare da sola e sta solo come dire.....giocando)
io so che ci sono cose che priobisco deliberatamente al mio compagno perche so che non sa controllarsi.....in altre situazioni, devo monitorarlo, perche si puo essere una cane sciolto ma non troppo......tira tira tira ma dall altra parte ci sono io col guinzaglio e lo blocco....
altr ancora in cui invece puo fare quel che vuole....non me interessa minimanete.....
ora queste erano metafore, il cane, il guinzaglio....
nella relazione sono io quella sempre sotto torchio e rinchiusa in casa praticamente......
pero e' importante conoscere il proprio compagno/a......sapere quando si sanno fermare da soli, o se dobbiamo intervenire o se non c'e' proprio mai bisogno di intervenire........
per fare un esempio stupido.....io proibisco al mio compagno di andare allo stadio qui a londra dopo essere stato al pub.....se lo fa, quando torna a casa, e' meglio che non torna.....perche lo onosco......so che fine fa se beve e va allo stadio........ci sono stata anche io una volta con lui......e a momenti mi prendevano a calci nel culo quelli del fulham.....
di contro.....puo uscire con gli amici e con amiche, bere e andare a ballare, tutto anche senza di me.....
perche mi fido.....so quello che prova per me, vbedo come me lo dimostra tyutti i giorno da 6 anni a questa parte.....
e non ho motivo ne di essere gelosa ne di sospettare....pero' sai....mai dire mai....


----------



## Niko74 (31 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Suggersci alla moglie l'acquisto di 1 sim segreta.Nn sai qto sia utile.........


Mah...se lo dici tu....


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...se lo dici tu....



ciao Grande Nik..come va???

stamattina oltre a tanto lavoro,4 sms dall''altra'' e 3 da moglie..debbo stare attento..prima me ne sn mandato 1 da solo..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
at salut..che Lothar ti assista


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...se lo dici tu....


Ciao Niko!

bello rileggerti ... anche se sono solo 5 parole ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...se lo dici tu....


ciao:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Grande Nik..come va???
> 
> stamattina oltre a tanto lavoro,4 sms dall''altra'' e 3 da moglie..debbo stare attento..*prima me ne sn mandato 1 da solo..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*
> at salut..che Lothar ti assista



auauhauhaauahauah


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?


Io personalmente non la prenderei per nulla bene! Sono due persone che lavorano a stretto contatto e si vedono tutti i giorni.... A me darebbe molto fastidio e personalmente penso che se lui facesse una cosa del genere mi dovrebbe riconquistare per farmi capire che ancora ama me e che non sono solo la sua abitudine!! Ma io non scherzerei mai così con un collega e tanto meno con qualcuno nella vita e lo stesso deve far lui... 
anche perchè se fosse solo uno scherzo, per uno scherzo mi rovini tutto? non ci tengo a far star male il mio partner!


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Credo che fino a poco fa il nostro rapporto possa essere definito una vera storia d'amore. Pensate che per esempio a causa di suoi problemi nostro figlio lo abbiamo concepito attraverso una FIVET (procreazione medicalmente assistita) e per chi ci è passato sa che per la coppia, ma soprattutto per la donna è una tortura (bombardamenti di ormoni, ...). Mai una discussione che durasse da più di 2 giorni. Certo lei il suo caratterino l'ha sempre avuto, quindi in quel senso non ho notato particolari cambiamenti, se non un pò di stress che però può essere dovuto anche alla vita, Asilo, Lavoro, Casa. In più con noi vive anche un suo figlio di 19 anni avuto da una precedente relazione, al quale ho fatto praticamente da padre. Sessualmente, dopo i primi anni in cui non vivevamo insieme e la cosa era molto focosa, la cosa si è stabilizzata, *ad una volta a settimana più o meno, *considerando anche che spesso nostro figlio dorme a letto con noi. Sul fatto del trasferimento lo ha detto nel contesto che era disposta a tutto pur di recuperare la mia fiducia, quindi se non riesco a convivere con il pensiero che lui sia là con lei, è disposta anche a quello.




Manco a 60 anni, figuriamoci alla vostra età, via il figlio dal lettone, cercate tempo per voi due.

Forse anche questo è motivo di insoddisfazione.

Se le credi lascia perdere gelosia e trasferimenti, tanto se vuole te la fa lo stesso. Dal vivo anziche con msg.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io personalmente non la prenderei per nulla bene! Sono due persone che lavorano a stretto contatto e si vedono tutti i giorni.... A me darebbe molto fastidio e personalmente penso che se lui facesse una cosa del genere mi dovrebbe riconquistare per farmi capire che ancora ama me e che non sono solo la sua abitudine!! *Ma io non scherzerei mai così con un collega e tanto meno con qualcuno nella vita e lo stesso deve far lui...
> *anche perchè se fosse solo uno scherzo, per uno scherzo mi rovini tutto? non ci tengo a far star male il mio partner!


ma non e' vero questo....tu scherzi qui per esempio, come lo faccio io, e come lo fanno tanti altri....e perche lo fai?
perche sei consapevole che e' un gioco innocente....come lo e' per tutti.....
finche e' un gioco a suon di battute  e entrambe le parti sono consapevoli, non ci vedo nulla di male.....


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dipende. da quanto conosci i colleghi.....come li conosci, che rapoporto hai con loro,....
> io un certo tipo di scherzi e battute li scambio solo con un collega uomo e una donna perche li conosco da 4 anni, siamo tanto amici, sono entrambi sposati con figli e non abbiamo interesse l uno per le altre e/o viceversa.
> e' un gioco....ci puo stare se resta nei confini del gioco.....
> 
> ...


per me è tutto completamente diverso... il mio ragazzo sa che sono iscritta e sa chi sono! Sa che gli utenti non li ho MAI VISTI, e quindi ci sono componenti importanti che passano.... cioè voglio dire se il mio lui va su un forum e scherza a destra e a manca, senza aver visto MAI una foto o senza esser andato a fondo nella conoscenza con qualcuna, a me non me ne può fregar de meno, capisco che è tanto per ruzzare, che non ci sono secondi fini.... 

se scherza nella stessa maniera nella realtà... è ben diverso, ci passa un abisso... con una sua collega ancor peggio, sarebbero 8 ore di strazio per me, di contatto, di sguardi, di odori, di voglie... non mi potete dir che un nick che può esser chiunque e che mai vedrai, me lo paragonate a una persona che vivete... mi sembra fantascienza!


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non e' vero questo....tu scherzi qui per esempio, come lo faccio io, e come lo fanno tanti altri....e perche lo fai?
> perche sei consapevole che e' un gioco innocente....come lo e' per tutti.....
> finche e' un gioco a suon di battute  e entrambe le parti sono consapevoli, non ci vedo nulla di male.....


ti ho risposto già nell'altro post! e comunque il mio ragazzo a volte legge e si fa anche due risate... ma sa che nella realtà i colleghi e altri li tengo ben alla larga... un conto giocare a carte scoperte, un conto invece nascondersi e addirittura eliminare messaggi... 
nel momento in cui nascondi così limpida la cosa non è.... 
ma questo lo penso io!


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ti ho risposto già nell'altro post! e comunque il mio ragazzo a volte legge e si fa anche due risate... ma sa che nella realtà i colleghi e altri li tengo ben alla larga... un conto giocare a carte scoperte, un conto invece nascondersi e addirittura eliminare messaggi...
> *nel momento in cui nascondi così limpida la cosa non è..*..
> ma questo lo penso io!



Infatti.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *ma non e' vero questo....*tu scherzi qui per esempio, come lo faccio io, e come lo fanno tanti altri....e perche lo fai?
> perche sei consapevole che e' un gioco innocente....come lo e' per tutti.....
> finche e' un gioco a suon di battute  e entrambe le parti sono consapevoli, non ci vedo nulla di male.....


ma poi qui me lo paragoni alla vita? è vero si quel che dico, nella vita, quella vera, non qui dove vengo per dar un sorriso, e fare due battute mai e poi mai mancherei di rispetto al mio ragazzo.... ma scherziamo?!


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ti ho risposto già nell'altro post! e comunque il mio ragazzo a volte legge e si fa anche due risate... ma sa che nella realtà i colleghi e altri li tengo ben alla larga... un conto giocare a carte scoperte, un conto invece nascondersi e addirittura eliminare messaggi...
> nel momento in cui nascondi così limpida la cosa non è....
> ma questo lo penso io!


be bene se lui lo sa .....
non c entra nulla il virtuale.....io ho conosciuto il mio ragazzo cosi.....e stiamo insieme da 6 anni...vabbe lo sai.....sai anche dove stiamo andando....
se una /uno te vuole fregare, non c'e' virtuale che tenga...
anzi ritengo che il virtuale sia anche piu pericoloso.....
ci sono personalita forti che girano, e attraggono......e il piu delle volte si e' attratti dal modo di pensare e interagire di una persona.....anche non vedendola....anzi.....cresce la curiosita.....

infatti io dicevo che tu sei apposto con la coscenza come lo sono la maggior parte dele persone che scherzano...
se non hai problemi a scherzare sul sesso.....allora non e' una relazione che ti fa smettere di essere quella che sei.,...
io scherzo sul sesso con i miei amici e amici del mio ragazzo .....non cosi aovviamente, non ci opunzecchiamo tra noi....ovviamente, am se ne parla....scherzando....
a me sembra tutto cosi normale en aturale


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> be bene se lui lo sa .....
> non c entra nulla il virtuale.....io ho conosciuto il mio ragazzo cosi.....e stiamo insieme da 6 anni...vabbe lo sai.....sai anche dove stiamo andando....
> se una /uno te vuole fregare, non c'e' virtuale che tenga...
> anzi ritengo che il virtuale sia anche piu pericoloso.....
> ...


ma il virtuale a mio parere vale se crei un feeling particolare con qualcuno... se te le cerchi ovvio che come trovi il virtuale, trovi nel reale, ma io qui scherzo con tutti proprio perchè per me un nick vale l'altro... cioè un modo per ruzzare, non è che sono attratta da qualcuno... poi vabbè sulle opinioni differenzio e riconosco che ci sono mentalità molto profonde, ma io qui sono per un confronto, non per scambio di mp con qualcuno in particolare... come in ogni cosa c'è differenza di intenti, ovvio che se si vuole si tradisce anche in chiesa...


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma il virtuale a mio parere vale se crei un feeling particolare con qualcuno... se te le cerchi ovvio che come trovi il virtuale, trovi nel reale, ma io qui scherzo con tutti proprio perchè per me un nick vale l'altro... cioè un modo per ruzzare, non è che sono attratta da qualcuno... poi vabbè sulle opinioni differenzio e riconosco che ci sono mentalità molto profonde, ma *io qui sono per un confronto, non per scambio di mp con qualcuno in particolare... *come in ogni cosa c'è differenza di intenti, ovvio che se si vuole si tradisce anche in chiesa...


non parlavo di te, penso valga per tutti..... 
dico solo di non mettere necessariamente il carico da 100 a questo uomo, la cui moglie magari ha cazzarato un po col collega cosi....tanto per.....
poi lui mica ha detto che sto collega e' un fico, un intellettuale, un uomo affascinante...
magari e' tutto l opposto.....e a lei non interessa minimanete....
ripeto....troppe poche informazioni per sentenziare....
aspettiamo che ci dica qualcosa in piu


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non parlavo di te, penso valga per tutti.....
> dico solo di non mettere necessariamente il carico da 100 a questo uomo, la cui moglie magari ha cazzarato un po col collega cosi....tanto per.....
> poi lui mica ha detto che sto collega e' un fico, un intellettuale, un uomo affascinante...
> magari e' tutto l opposto.....e a lei non interessa minimanete....
> ...


si infatti ad ogni post ho iniziato col dire personalmente.... poi ovvio che sa lui come è meglio fare....


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia ragazzi!!!! e che saranno mai degli scherzi via sms.....!

Non lo so, qua stiamo facendo il processo alle intenzioni...avete un rapporto di coppia felice e stabile...avete avuto un bimbo facendosi un mazzo esagerato, dopo che tra l'altro lei aveva già avuto la gioia della maternità quindi... l'ha voluto fortemente da te..
Secondo me è soltanto un gioco divertente...che la fa sentire un pò più donna maliziosa... capisco il fastidio profondo...
Lo capisco davvero.. Ma non è detto che tutti siano traditori... nè traditi... 

Chiedile di smettere di fare questo gioco..e poi, controlla il suo comportamento...

io qui ho una collega che fa l'idiota con tutti perchè le piace essere "corteggiata"... ma vi garantisco che il marito, non ha le corna... 

anzi!


----------



## ros (31 Ottobre 2013)

grazie


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> grazie




delle risposte?... DIMENTICAVO... Benvenuto...!


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> delle risposte?... DIMENTICAVO... Benvenuto...!


abbiamo detto la stessa cosa....
se e' un gioco, finche resta in quei limiti.....va bene......
con chi ho il piacere di parlare oggi?


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> abbiamo detto la stessa cosa....
> se e' un gioco, finche resta in quei limiti.....va bene......
> con chi ho il piacere di parlare oggi?



Ciao Miss!.... sembrerebbe con la personalità migliore... oggi sono anche leggermente ottimista.....!  non mi hai dato la tua opinione sulla mia storia sgangherata... mi piacerebbe sapere che ne pensi!


----------



## tesla (31 Ottobre 2013)

beh ros che dire, immagino che non crederai alla storia che fa così con tutti, coi colleghi ci si scrive ma non si gioca agli innamorati.
l'hai beccata poco prima che facesse qualcosa, magari al momento di mettere in pratica tutto l'ambaradan non avrebbe fatto niente, ma non si sa mai.
stai all'occhio e vedi cosa succede, giusto per non cadere dal pero un bel giorno.
E giusto per rimettere le cose sul giusto binario, fuori il figlio dal letto, che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra che vi tolga lo spazio più intimo che avete ed è anche profondamente diseducativo.
prova a riaccendere la passione e il vostro rapporto, lavoraci sopra.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Miss!.... sembrerebbe con la personalità migliore... oggi sono anche leggermente ottimista.....! non mi hai dato la tua opinione sulla mia storia sgangherata... mi piacerebbe sapere che ne pensi!


beh....mia cara.....
ritengo che noi due siamo molto simili.....entrambe abbiamo diverse personalita....non so tu ma io le ho davvero....solo un paio.... 
io ho letto pochissimo di te nel senso: mi sembra di aver letto di piu te in relazione alla persona che ti affianca....
e' evidente che stai male in questa situazione e soffri e questo non e' giusto. 
se non ho capito male tu sei l amante di un uomo sposato....leggevo l altra volta della zona comfort....mi e' piaciuto tanto quel discorso li......
sei un sacco esuberante, fresca, attiva, un po pazzerella.....
ad eccezione di tuoi momenti giu e no (come poi li abbiamo tutti) sei sempre propositiva e positiva....
scherzi e sai essere seria.....
ho letto tanti toui commenti ad altri post che non fossero tuoi.....e hai sempre analizzato e mai scritto fesserie.....
questo non vuol dire che io sia d accordo col tuo ruolo di amante.....
io credo che per come ti leggo e quindi con tutte quelle acaratteristiche che io ti riconosco, credo fermamente che tu abbia bisogno di un compagno tutto tuo con cui fare il bello e il cattivo tempo....
la cosa che volevo dire l altra volta sulla comfort zone, poi non l ho scritta.
e' bellissimo per carita..... mi sono piaciute le tue parole....
solo che non credo che sia giusto per te.....e' bello che tu rappresenti/avi la sua zona confort ma forse, non sara' che tu ti sei adeguata a questa visione che lu ha/aveva di te? credo che sareste dovuti essere ognuno la comfort zone dell altro....
tu non mi sembri tanto comfortable quando scrivi nei giorni giu e no.
c'e' equilibrio? io non credo....
credo invece che tu abbia tanto da dare....anche solo con questa tua simpatia frizzante....quello e' gia tanto che si dona al prossimo....chiunque esso sia....
come puoi donare la parte migliore di te a qualcuno che forse, e ripeto forse, ha gia donato la sua parte migliore a qualcun altra? prima di te...
ci si innamora e' vero...e non lo si sceglie...porco diavolo....
pero' tu puoi scegliere di avere un uomo tutto tuo.....solo tuo. che dedichi tutto a te, e anche se vabbe vogliamo dire che un uomo si fa l amante perche a casa sta male e' stressato, ha bisgno della scappatoia...va tutto benissimo....
io mi ricordo la chiamata che mi fece l amante di mio padre e mi disse: sto lasciando tuo padre..
e io: e' cazzo era ora, levati un po dai coglioni...... (mia madre stava sotto un treno metaforicamnte e sotto i ferri fisicamente perche presa dalla disperazione ha tentato il suicidio)
lei: non vuoi sapere perche?
io: si dimmelo...
lei: perche io ho solo la p[arte migliore di tuo padre....e per me non e' abbastanza....


 e ne ho ancora tanto da dire 
sempre se tu vuoi sapere....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2013)

Non ho molto tempo quindi quoto Miss in tutti gli interventi

:up:





Miss non svenire ti prego


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho molto tempo quindi quoto Miss in tutti gli interventi
> 
> :up:
> 
> ...


mi associo al quotone per miss
mi è piaciuto il tuo intervento miss :up:


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho molto tempo quindi quoto Miss in tutti gli interventi
> 
> :up:
> 
> ...


ti chiamo dopo dalla rianimazione......oggi il colpo e' stato piu duro.....


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ti chiamo dopo dalla rianimazione......oggi il colpo e' stato piu duro.....



:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> beh....mia cara.....
> ritengo che noi due siamo molto simili.....entrambe abbiamo diverse personalita....non so tu ma io le ho davvero....solo un paio....
> io ho letto pochissimo di te nel senso: mi sembra di aver letto di piu te in relazione alla persona che ti affianca....
> e' evidente che stai male in questa situazione e soffri e questo non e' giusto.
> ...



Grazie mille delle tue parole e dei tuoi pensieri così positivi su di me... mi lusingano...
solo un paio di appunti... 

Lui non è sposato, non convive, non ha figli. Ha una ragazza con la quale sta da ormai 10 anni che non ha alcun anello al dito, quindi non sono in procinto di sposarsi  

La comfort zone non sono io, è lei. io mi riferivo a lei... io gli do molto è vero, ma lei rappresenta le sue pantofole, le sue abitudini e le sue certezze. non io.... 

Purtroppo no miss... non c'è equilibrio ed è quello su cui sto cercando di lavorare.... sul mio equilibrio... e non in relazione a lui...


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Grazie mille delle tue parole e dei tuoi pensieri così positivi su di me... mi lusingano...
> solo un paio di appunti...
> 
> Lui non è sposato, non convive, non ha figli. Ha una ragazza con la quale sta da ormai 10 anni che non ha alcun anello al dito, quindi non sono in procinto di sposarsi
> ...


chiedo venia...devo averl letto la tua storia e i vari pezzi quando mi sono persa che oscuro ha una compagna....ho sfattonato alla grande...
allora pure tu....fammi fare mente locale...
be le cose non cambiano, cioe' l opinione di te....
sicuro avrai gia detto ste cose 1000 e 1000 volte...ma....perche sta ancora con l altra?
cosa da a te questo uomo che non ti permette di lasciarlo? quello che tu dai a lui non e' abbastanza da fargli lasciare l altra?
e' tanto che "state insieme"..?
poi la confort zone......cazzarola.....cxerto che cosi a pelle mi verrebbe da dire che un uomo cerca il comfort nell amante dal momento che decide di averla.....
sei sicura che sei tu l amante e non l altra?


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi associo al quotone per miss
> mi è piaciuto il tuo intervento miss :up:


grazie gas.....


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> chiedo venia...devo averl letto la tua storia e i vari pezzi quando mi sono persa che oscuro ha una compagna....ho sfattonato alla grande...
> allora pure tu....fammi fare mente locale...
> be le cose non cambiano, cioe' l opinione di te....
> sicuro avrai gia detto ste cose 1000 e 1000 volte...ma....perche sta ancora con l altra?
> ...



 Ahahah Miss... mi scuso con ros se stiamo invadendo il suo 3d....

ti va se ci spostiamo sul mio "risalire sulla giostra"' non mi sembra carino parlare di amanti su un 3d di qualcuno che ne ha l'ansia ok?


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ahahah Miss... mi scuso con ros se stiamo invadendo il suo 3d....
> 
> ti va se ci spostiamo sul mio "risalire sulla giostra"' non mi sembra carino parlare di amanti su un 3d di qualcuno che ne ha l'ansia ok?


assolutamente concordo...andiam
anzi...
ros scusaci.....abbiamo cosato....non mi viene la parola.....vedi ros,.....sappi che io sono italiana ma non so parlare italiano....
capirai....
intanto pero dicci quello che ti frulla per latesta....non tenertelo dentro.....
butta fuori qui....
noi siamo qua!


----------



## ros (31 Ottobre 2013)

vi ringrazio tutti. 
Per il resto adesso voglio crederle, certo per me è stato come svegliarsi da una favola. La conosco e sostanzialmente l'ho sempre giudicata sincera, lei stessa mi ha detto che non sa perchè si è fatta coinvolgere in questa cazzata. Poi vediamo come va per il momento per me è importante non fare del male a mio figlio. Sicuramente la fiducia che c'era prima non sarà facile riaverla.


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> vi ringrazio tutti.
> Per il resto adesso voglio crederle, certo per me è stato come svegliarsi da una favola. La conosco e sostanzialmente l'ho sempre giudicata sincera, lei stessa mi ha detto che non sa perchè si è fatta coinvolgere in questa cazzata. Poi vediamo come va per il momento per me è importante non fare del male a mio figlio. Sicuramente la fiducia che c'era prima non sarà facile riaverla.



Comprensibile... ma... ti prego... razionalizziamo... vediamo le cose con una leggera obiettività... 

Fare male a tuo figlio? non avrebbe senso!.... Non facciamo il processo alle intenzioni. Pesa bene il concetto di fiducia...
Ci vorrà un pò di tempo è chiaro... Ma resta il fatto che non l'hai beccata a letto con il tuo migliore amico... 

e quella favola, fino a prova contraria ce l'hai ancora!!! Attenzione a non coprirla con un velo di nebbia per una sciocchezza... 

e concordo con Miss... sfogati... parla... noi siamo qui


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2013)

a me sarebbero girate non poco le palle
anche ios cherzo e rido ma no, non mi dico mi manchi vorreie ssre li conte

posto però che in  una vita una fase di cazzeggio possa starci vedi come prosegue e tanto capirai se è innamorata di te e aveva voglia solo di cazzeggaire un po, mettere alla prova sua femminilità..robe cosi..umanamente umane

...forse ioa vessic azzeggiato un po..invece ero una che guai..e poi...

cmq qnd sento fare lamore 1 volta a sett mi apre tantissimoooo:sonar:


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, *che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro*, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?


non so se preferire una moglie che tradisce o una civetta starnazzante


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se preferire una moglie che tradisce o una civetta starnazzante



interessante punto di vista in effetti.... io la moglie che tradisce... sinceramente...


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> interessante punto di vista in effetti.... io la moglie che tradisce... sinceramente...


se è una che confessa sicuramente anch'io


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è una che confessa sicuramente anch'io




quoto!....


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

*minerva e cal*

Perche preferireste una moglie civettuola che pero vi resta fedele ad una moglie vogliosa che poi vi tradisce confessando?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?


A pelle: ho sempre lavorato con uomini.
Sono una che sta allo scherzo, la battuta, la scemata ci sta.
Ma.
Le battute si fanno sul lavoro, a voce alta e anche, soprattutto, davanti a tutti proprio perchè così si dimostra l'assenza di malizia: è solo uno scherzo.
Altra cosa è messaggiare fuori dell'orario di lavoro: quello non è più scherzo, quello è giocare col fuoco.
Per farti un esempio se leggi in giro sul forum, io per scherzo, come altri, faccio battute e dichiaro il mio ammmore ad alcuni utenti.
Ma stiamo scherzando, non li ho neppure mai visti.
Altra cosa sarebbe se dicessi che voglio conoscerli meglio in privè...
Però: può essere che sia solo un giocare con il fuoco, che il collega ci stesse provando... e che lei ci stesse giocando, lusingata.
E' umano sentirsi lusingati quando si è corteggiati, non proprio corretto incoraggiare il corteggiatore quando si è sposati... ma NON  E' tradimento, se si sono fermati lì.
Lei in effetti ha dimostrato di sentirsi un pochino in colpa, dicendo di essere disposta a chiedere il trasferimento ha ammesso che non fosse proprio solo uno scherzetto innocente.
Se è così... comincia a messaggiarla tu. Mentre lei è al lavoro.
... e benvenuto.


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Perche preferireste una moglie civettuola che pero vi resta fedele ad una moglie vogliosa che poi vi tradisce confessando?


aborro le civette e al lavoro si lavora.qualche parola scherzosa ci sta, ma nei limiti.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Sono*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A pelle: ho sempre lavorato con uomini.
> Sono una che sta allo scherzo, la battuta, la scemata ci sta.
> Ma.
> Le battute si fanno sul lavoro, a voce alta e anche, soprattutto, davanti a tutti proprio perchè così si dimostra l'assenza di malizia: è solo uno scherzo.
> ...


SI quoto tutto!Dirò di più,sbriciolata è una delle poche che non mi ha mai inportunato privatamente...!


----------



## Caciottina (31 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro le civette e al lavoro si lavora.qualche parola scherzosa ci sta, ma nei limiti.


e per questo preferiresti le corna?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI quoto tutto!Dirò di più,sbriciolata* è una delle poche che non mi ha mai inportunato privatamente*...!





BOOM!
scusa ros... ma ha fatto er botto...


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e per questo preferiresti le corna?


dipende.
però tra una che fa la scema con tutti e un'altra che cede alla leggerezza di un momento preferisco la seconda.
e siccome non sono un uomo e riferisco il tutto al maschile , tra un cascamorto e un cornetto passeggero sempre la seconda che ho detto vale


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> BOOM!
> scusa ros... ma ha fatto er botto...


Ce devi stà è la verità!


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Perche preferireste una moglie civettuola che pero vi resta fedele ad una moglie vogliosa che poi vi tradisce confessando?




Perchè, almeno secondo il mio pensiero...la moglie civettuola manca di rispetto costantemente al marito... Una che fa la gattamorta e la profumaia è una che vorrebbe ma è troppo codarda per fare e gode nel tirare scemi gli altri uomini, facendo far brutta figura al marito tra l'altro, senza una ragione. 
Chi si trova un'amante è diversa... coerente, magari ha delle carenze all'interno della coppia... Confessare la rende trasparente... l'altra invece è solo un'arrizza cazzi (così si dice dalle mie )

è una questione di onestà intellettuale con se stessi prima di tutto...


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Perchè, almeno secondo il mio pensiero...la moglie civettuola manca di rispetto costantemente al marito... Una che fa la gattamorta e la profumaia è una che vorrebbe ma è troppo codarda per fare e gode nel tirare scemi gli altri uomini, facendo far brutta figura al marito tra l'altro, senza una ragione.
> Chi si trova un'amante è diversa... coerente, magari ha delle carenze all'interno della coppia... Confessare la rende trasparente... l'altra invece è solo un'arrizza cazzi (così si dice dalle mie )
> 
> è una questione di onestà intellettuale con se stessi prima di tutto...


Arrizzacazzi?addrizzacazzi!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arrizzacazzi?addrizzacazzi!!!!:rotfl:



dai noi si dice arrizzacazzi!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
profumaia....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
gattamorta.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e altre che al mom. non mi vengo in  mente!


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Be*



Calipso ha detto:


> dai noi si dice arrizzacazzi!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> profumaia....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> gattamorta.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> e altre che al mom. non mi vengo in  mente!


Sgonfiacappelle?


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sgonfiacappelle?




fiiiiiigo questa me la segno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> fiiiiiigo questa me la segno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Svotatombini?smontafrenuli?allisciaprepuzi?:rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (31 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Svotatombini?smontafrenuli?allisciaprepuzi?:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho una proprietà letteraria niente male...!


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Io sto a quello che mi dice la mia''amica'',assunta da un mese,e' diventata la ''regina''dell'azienda.Le colleghe hanno 20 anni in piu',figurati i colleghi..ma basta fare come fa lei.Zero confidenza,mai il cell a nessuno,e non accettare, fuori dal lavoro neanche 1 caffe'.Altro che sms...serali!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io sto a quello che mi dice la mia''amica'',assunta da un mese,e' diventata la ''regina''dell'azienda.Le colleghe hanno 20 anni in piu',figurati i colleghi..ma basta fare come fa lei.Zero confidenza,mai il cell a nessuno,e non accettare, fuori dal lavoro neanche 1 caffe'.Altro che sms...serali!


addirittura???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Ottobre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?


Quando riceve i messaggi, che espressione ha? Perché se è vero che riceve messaggi anche abbastanza espliciti, non è comunque detto che ti tradisce, ma potrebbe essere anche uno dei mannari sessuali dall'altra parte, specie se sono capi o superiori di ufficio.

E si può trattare anche di un gioco verbale portato un po' troppo in avanti. E, forse, ti sta testando per vedere quanto la ami ancora


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> addirittura???


be''c'e'lo zampino''disinteressato''mio no?.ovverossia''ocio tesoro,che ti cacciano in 1 amen'':smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## marietto (1 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Ros, benvenuto! 

Pur condividendo l'opinione di chi ti dice di non fasciarti la testa prima del tempo, ti consiglierei comunque di non prendere nemmeno la situazione troppo alla leggera.
In molti ambienti di lavoro è prassi comune scherzare con colleghi e colleghe con battute spesso a sfondo sessuale, anzi, in alcuni ambienti, se non ti comporti così, vieni considerato un/una musone/a.
Tuttavia, può succedere che a forza di battute si arrivi a "giocare" in maniera un po' più pesante e il gioco può arrivare a degenerare, se ci si rende conto che una certa attrazione reciproca c'è davvero. Il problema è che il gioco è talmente divertente che si finisce per non rendersi più conto che sarebbe arrivato il momento di fermarsi.  
Te lo dico perché questo è esattamente quello che è successo a me parecchi anni fa.
Da quello che hai scritto, la mia impressione è che non sia successo nulla di serio, ma ci sono tutti i segni che il gioco di cui sopra ha già cominciato a degenerare ed è (o era) a rischio di prendere una brutta china.
Se si iniziano a ricevere SMS a rischio di turbare la pace famigliare (e lei sapeva che era così, e infatti li cancellava e ti teneva la cosa nascosta) e si tratta "solo" di scherzi tra colleghi, si va dal collega in questione e gli si dice di piantarla, a meno che non ci si trovi nella fase di degenerazione di cui sopra.
"L'offerta" della richiesta di trasferimento mi suona come una boutade (si offre di fare una cosa convinta che non le chiederai mai di farla davvero) per risultare più convincente.

Ripeto, secondo me non è successo nulla di serio, ma tieni monitorata la questione con attenzione (ma senza risultare soffocante), anche se è possibile, anzi, forse probabile, che il fatto di essere scoperta in questo momento abbia "spezzato l'incantesimo" e spento l'incendio sul nascere.


----------



## Circe (1 Novembre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?


mi è successa una cosa simile. si sono giustificati com me dicendo che scherzavano (lei migliore amica mia sposata con migliore amico suo) ho voluto credere ad entrambi .male. scopavano prima e hanno continuato a scopare anche dopo. x anni.
li guardavo negli occhi. ma loro non distoglievano lo sguardo. è vero i migliori mostri ti guardano negli occhi.
mio giurava che avrebbe cambiato tutto, che avrebbe anche potuto non trattarla piu (ovvio insieme a me...da soli avrebbero continuato a vedersi) insomma...vuoi un consiglio? non ti fidare. noi che amiamo sti stronzi ce le raccontiamo tutte pur di non vedere il male nella persona che ci dorme accanto.


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2013)

Il mio EX marito diceva che era una pazza scatenata,  dopo aver letto un suo msg su FB a mia figlia e un altro esplicito sul suo cellulare, e la cretina a credergli, si, pure lui mi guardava negli occhi, ma se sono bastardi lo sono fino in fondo.
Il suo amico 'con tutte ma non con lei', invece anche lui lo sapeva, ed è un bastardo come mio marito.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Novembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> mi è successa una cosa simile. si sono giustificati com me dicendo che scherzavano (lei migliore amica mia sposata con migliore amico suo) ho voluto credere ad entrambi .male. scopavano prima e hanno continuato a scopare anche dopo. x anni.
> li guardavo negli occhi. ma loro non distoglievano lo sguardo. è vero i migliori mostri ti guardano negli occhi.
> mio giurava che avrebbe cambiato tutto, che avrebbe anche potuto non trattarla piu (ovvio insieme a me...da soli avrebbero continuato a vedersi) insomma...vuoi un consiglio? non ti fidare. noi che amiamo sti stronzi ce le raccontiamo tutte pur di non vedere il male nella persona che ci dorme accanto.





disincantata ha detto:


> Il mio EX marito diceva che era una pazza scatenata,  dopo aver letto un suo msg su FB a mia figlia e un altro esplicito sul suo cellulare, e la cretina a credergli, si, pure lui mi guardava negli occhi, ma se sono bastardi lo sono fino in fondo.
> Il suo amico 'con tutte ma non con lei', invece anche lui lo sapeva, ed è un bastardo come mio marito.


... a me non riuscirebbe inventarmi tutte ste cazzate per stare con una persona... ma forse perchè prima di crearmi una falsa vita per me stessa, preferisco di molto stare sola... 
i traditori in questi casi fanno pena, perchè non solo mentono al partner, ma soprattutto a loro stessi... tanto avranno sempre la fine che meritano!!


----------



## disincantata (1 Novembre 2013)

Nel caso del mio ex sicuramente si sta mangiando il fegato.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?


Io mi chiedo
che accadrebbe
se certi ignari
mariti

leggessero qui dentro certi post di certe mogli

con mi manchi...cuoricini...un abbraccio...

Uno legge...
Te la darei
ma devo darla un po' in giro

dimmi te come facciamo a convincerlo
che si parla di reputazione....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (1 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Grande Nik..come va???
> 
> stamattina oltre a tanto lavoro,4 sms dall''altra'' e 3 da moglie..debbo stare attento..prima me ne sn mandato 1 da solo..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> at salut..che Lothar ti assista


Occhio a non mandarne uno a tua moglie con la SIM "segreta"....un mio collega pochi mesi fa si è fregato cosi 



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Niko!
> 
> bello rileggerti ... anche se sono solo 5 parole ...
> 
> sienne


Eh eh...si sa che io sono di poche parole 



farfalla ha detto:


> ciao:bacio:


Ciao a te


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2013)

ros ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, scrivo forse nel massimo della frustrazione. Sono un uomo sposato di 36 anni con un bambino di 3 anni. Stiamo insieme da circa 12 anni (almeno per me felici). Dopo mesi di sospetti ieri sera ho scoperto degli sms sul cellulare di mia moglie con un suo collega di lavoro (anche lui sposato e con figli). Nei mesi scorsi avevo già notato l'intenso traffico telefonico con questa persona ed avevo anche notato che lei era molto attenta a cancellare le eventuali tracce. Il tono degli sms è del tipo "Oggi avevo voglia di stare con te", "Gioca gioca ...", "La prossima settimana saremo vicini,vicini" insomma più da due persone che si stuzzicano che da amanti (sembrerebbe). Messa di fronte al fatto si è giustificata dicendo che lei non ha fatto assolutamente nulla e che si sente pulita, che era solo un gioco stupido, che in realtà al lavoro spesso si scherza così tra di loro, che lui lo fa anche con altre colleghe, che cmq io non sono responsabile e che mi ama ed è disposta a fare di tutto per dimostrarmelo anche a chiedere il trasferimento in un altra sede. Che lei cancellava gli sms perchè temeva la mia reazione. Insomma alla fine abbiamo fatto pure l'amore, rivelandomi più debole di quanto credevo. Il problema è che da adesso io non mi fido ma allo stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei (o almeno di quello che credo sia lei), in più c'è mio figlio. Insomma che fareste?


un modo chiaro e semplice per scoprire l'amara verità ci sarebbe.
Chiedere a lei senza giri di parole e in maniera netta ...che pretendi *la lettura di tutti i tabulati telefonici e gli scritti dei messaggi da qui...ad un anno.* Cosa semplicissima d'ottenere per l'intestatario del numero telefonico...
insomma gli chiedi molto meno di un possibile trasferimento di lavoro.
vediamo come alla semplice domanda ...ti risponde, e già da questo puoi capire tante cose.
Se sminuisce e complica la cosa... sicuro che sei già un gran cornuto.
certo non è con la "quiescenza", ne con la "tolleranza"
 e neanche "... monitorando il tutto" che ne esci vivo,
tanto meno con la "comprensione". 
Devi sapere, devi conoscere...
a questo punto immagino che ci vadano di mezzo le tue notti insonni, i tuoi sorrisi a metà... i tuoi ricordi,
per non parlare di tutto quell'orgoglio fallocrate che ti porti dietro.
Vedi la potenza del tradimento?
distrutto per degli sms... e se fosse già stato, cosa saresti?
attento però, quando ti porterà i tabulati...
se mai avesse ragione lei...le parti si invertirebbero tremendamente...
 e sarai tu a dover riconquistare tutta la sua fiducia e il tuo amor proprio.
ma non credo che andrà cosi.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> un modo chiaro e semplice per scoprire l'amara verità ci sarebbe.
> Chiedere a lei senza giri di parole e in maniera netta ...che pretendi la lettura di tutti i tabulati telefonici e gli scritti dei messaggi da qui...ad un anno. Cosa semplicissima di ottenere per l'intestatario del numero telefonico...
> insomma gli chiedi molto meno di un possibile trasferimento di lavoro.
> vediamo come alla semplice domanda ...ti risponde, e già da questo puoi capire tante cose.
> ...


Bon.
Sono sposato da diciannove anni.
Sono sicuro che se io facessi una cosa del genere
Lei risponderebbe:
Bon fai pure, ma sappi che io non voglio più avere più niente  a che fare con te per il resto dei miei giorni.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ... a me non riuscirebbe inventarmi tutte ste cazzate per stare con una persona... ma forse perchè prima di crearmi una falsa vita per me stessa, preferisco di molto stare sola...
> i traditori in questi casi fanno pena, perchè non solo mentono al partner, ma soprattutto a loro stessi... tanto avranno sempre la fine che meritano!!


No sono amanti superbi.
Ogni bravo amante sa
che se gli dei ti hanno dato una possibilità di farla franca
la devi usare come una scialuppa di salvataggio.

Le acque si sono fatte cattive:
I partners sospettano di noi

Anche il pì mona della terra sa che bisogna chiudere tutto.

Anca la pì scema de na dona
capirebbe che se lui le manda un sms
con scritto: acque cattive.

E' finita.

Invece no...che si fa?
Ah sai che mia moglie sospetta di noi?
Tranquilaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sono qua il paninaro fottitore...
Le racconto quattro paroline poi i nostri giochi continuano come da copione...

Bravi eh?

Cosa mi disse quella volta mia moglie?
Ora io entro in ospedale.
Quando torno, tu, fammi sapere che ti sei definitivamente liberato di quella donna.
E così fu.

Sapeva? Non sapeva?
E che sapeva?

Mica mi sono messo a discutere eh?
Ho fatto quel che andava fatto.
E va ben così.

Giuro che se fosse stata anche la regina d'Inghilterra, io mi sarei comportato
come Ivan con una boiarda.

Tu donna puoi fare l'amante finchè vuoi con me.
Osa impiaantarmi casini nella mia vita 
e vedi quel che ti capita.

Avevi detto che volevi essere la mia amante no?
Ecco appunto...


----------



## Spider (1 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon.
> Sono sposato da diciannove anni.
> Sono sicuro che se io facessi una cosa del genere
> Lei risponderebbe:
> Bon fai pure, ma sappi che io non voglio più avere più niente  a che fare con te per il resto dei miei giorni.


Conte, Conte...
ma il tuo è un caso particolare.
Si fà, si sà...ma nessuno approfondisce.
C'è un tacito assenzo.. che tiene in piedi tutta la baracca....
e meno male.
Qui il discorso è diverso.
prendere o lasciare.
Vuoi sapere?
 bene,
 accetti il rischio che, dopo che sai...tua moglie,
 fedelissima... non ti ami più.
proprio per quello che gli hai chiesto.
Una prova razionale e non emotiva della sua fedeltà.
che deve fare quest'uomo... arrivare a 70 anni...pensando "mi ha tradito oppure no?"
pensa che palle...una vita rovinata.

stiamo al mercato dal macellaio...mica da Bulgari a via Condotti.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Conte, Conte...
> ma il tuo è un caso particolare.
> Si fà, si sà...ma nessuno approfondisce.
> C'è un tacito assenzo.. che tiene in piedi tutta la baracca....
> ...


No può ragionare e fare spallucce dicendo
a sè stesso
queste sono tutte cagate da femmine.
IO ho cose ben più importanti a cui pensare e la vita è breve.

Sai non ho mai, ma mai, ma stramai ritenuto che l'amore di mia moglie sia direttamente proporzionale
alla mia fedeltà sessuale...

Per me la merda sarebbe che so
Passare una vita d'inferno con una donna impossibile
per poi scoprire che mi ha sempre trattato da bestie
per il semplice fatto che non mi amava.

Ripeto meglio
per me
mia moglie dopo che mi ha dato le attenzioni e l'affetto che mi serve
può messaggiare con chi le pare...

Non controllo, non perchè non sta bene,
ma semplicemente perchè: NON MI INTERESSA.

Anzi preferisco na donna che sta sul cellulare tutto il giorno
ad una che mi sta addosso tutto il giorno
con le sue lamentele...

Del resto quando si lamenta
le dico...

ma perchè non telefoni  a qualcuno?
Io sono stufo di sentire ste robe...

Al che allora chiama le amiche...o gli amici...

E io torno a suonare no?


----------

